# Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland



## Ovid (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi! Ist einem von euch bekannt, wo man Schwarzbarsche in Deutschland fangen kann? Als 12 Jähriger habe ich mal welche in Florida gefangen und so festgestellt, dass der Schwarzbarsch viel aggressiver ist als der Barsch in unseren Gewässern.  #:  Habt ihr die selbe Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Oktober 2003)

So ein Schwarzbarsch würde mich auch mal reizen!
Von Fängen in Deutschland habe ich allerdings noch nichts gehört.
Und das ist auch gut so!
Diese Fischart hat hier nichts zu suchen!
Du schreibst ja selber das er viel aggressiver als unser heimischer Barsch ist. 
Wer würde in unseren Gewässern wohl das nachsehen haben?
Faunenverfälschungen gehen meist nicht gut aus!


----------



## muddyliz (24. Oktober 2003)

Hatte die nicht mal zu DDR-Zeiten im Hohenwarte-Stausee welche eingesetzt? Hatte sowas mal gehört.


----------



## angeltreff (24. Oktober 2003)

Würde mich auch reizen, aber mir ist in Deutschland kein Gewässer bekannt. Nächster Halt Spanien - Ebrostausee.


----------



## til (24. Oktober 2003)

Südfrankreich, Italien. Im Po Delta in den schwach strömenden Nebengewässern solls zum Teil ganz gute Bestände haben. Auch im Tessin gibts welche. Das nur, falls dir Spanien zu weit ist. Früher hiess es immer mal, im Wörther See und Ossiacher See (wo immer das ist) soll es einige Geben.


----------



## THD (25. Oktober 2003)

*Bitte nicht auch noch*

Zum Glück hat die hier noch niemand ausgesetzt.
Wie das ausgehen könnte, erzählen euch dann die Vereine die seit vielen Jahren Sonnenbarsche (und fast nur diese) in ihren Gewässern haben und nicht mehr loswerden.

(ich habe auch mal gelesen, dass Schwarzbarsche bei uns nicht über den Winter kommen)


----------



## til (25. Oktober 2003)

Naja, fremde Fische auswildern ist generell bestimmt nicht gut. Aber Schwarzbarsche denk ich würden eingermassen hinhauen, in Ihrer Heimat und auch in einigen Europäischen Gewässern koexistieren sie jedenfalls problemlos mit Hechten, Zandern, Barschen, Welsen,etc,usw. In unserem Klima müsste man aber den kleinmaul Schwarzbarsch probieren, nicht den Grossmaul, dems tatsächlich hier etwas zu kalt ist, sonst hätt er sich bestimmt schon ausgebreitet, den von der Rhone zum Rhein kommt man ja "nasser Flosse".


----------



## Friedel (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Ovid,

ein sehr guter Fluss für Schwarzbarsche liegt in Südfrankreich zwischen Nimes und Avingon und heißt "Gardon". Aus diesem Fluss wurde im Jahr 1997 der französische Rekordbarsch vondem ortsansässigen Angelhändler gefangen. 
Am besten fährst du dann nach Rmoulins auf den Campingplatz "La Sousta" an der Pont du Gard. Der Platz liegt direkt am Fluss.

Du kannst dort mit der Fliegenrute und mittelgroßen Streamern fischen oder es mit Gummifischen versuchen. Mit der Fliege ist aber die elegantere Art.

Wenn du mehr wissen willst, bin ich dir gern behilflich.

LG aus Münster

Friedel


----------



## Ovid (25. Oktober 2003)

@Friedel: Hey, danke für den Tipp!!! #v Hört sich sehr interessant an!!! 

Gruss
Ovid


----------



## Schleie! (26. Oktober 2003)

Es wäre doch mal ne gute Idee, mal ein Gewässer nur mit Schwarzbarschen, Sonnenbarsche, ...zu besetzen...allerdings muss das Gewässer Hochwassergeschützt sein! Natürlich muss es dann ein See sein...also sowas würde mich mal reizen...


----------



## til (27. Oktober 2003)

@Lenga:
Ja Forellenbarsch = Schwarzbarsch. Eigentlich gibts ja zwei (wichtige) Varianten von dem Fisch, Klein- und Grossmaul heissen sie in der Originalsprache. "Offizielll" ist angeblich Forellenbarsch das Grossmaul und Schwarzbarsch das Kleinmaul, aber in der Realität scheitert das ziemlich kläglich, weil das niemand weiss. 
Das Kleinmaul kommt weiter nördlich vor und wäre für unser Klima bis rauf ins Baltikum wahrscheinich die "richtige" Sorte.


----------



## Albrecht (22. Dezember 2003)

das mit den schwarzbarschen in kärnten is kein gerücht...
der kleinsee, nähe kloppeinersee, hat einen ganz ausgezeichneten bestand (40 cm nix besonderes).
ich hab sie dort mit streamer, popper und banjo-elritze (ja, der müll aus der fernsehwerbung) gefangen.
allerdings kommen auf einen schwarzbarsch ca. 2 hechte... aber damit kann man leben.


----------



## Schwarzbarsch (23. Dezember 2003)

Zunächst einmal möchte ich an stricktes Catch & Release bezüglich Schwarzbarschfänge in Deutschland appelieren. Der Schwarzbarsch ist ein anglerisch sehr interessanter Sportfisch und weniger als eine Ökosystem Bedrohung zu verstehen. Sicherlich, er springt beim Drill öfter aus dem Wasser als ein Flußbarsch aber ihm deshalb Agresivität, welche heimische Arten bedroht, zu unterstellen entspricht nicht den Tatsachen und grenzt an Vermenschlichung. Der Schwarzbarsch hat genauso seine ihm zugeteilte ökologische Nische wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch. Es ist also von daher nicht zu befürchten das er z. Bsp. in Bächen heimische Forellenbestände direkt oder indirekt dezimiert. Es ist ja auch nicht der Fall das der Zander den Hecht aus dem Rhein verdrängt hat, sondern das der Rhein sich als Umwelt veränderte und zufällig dieser "neue" Rhein dem Zander nunmal mehr zusagt als dem Hecht. Der Zander ist auch ein gutes Beispiel für erfolgreiches und positives Ansiedeln ehemals fremder Arten. Vor garnicht allzulanger Zeit gab es diese Art ausschließlich in Ost Deutschland. Heute hat sich der Zander bis nach Frankreich und Spanien verbreitet und ist eine überall gerngesehene  Ergänzung zu der Ursprünglichen Fisch Fauna. Er hat keine Arten ausgerottet und auch keine Krankheit eingeschleppt gegen die er selbst resistent ist. Wieso sollte es mit dem Schwarzbarsch anders verlaufen? Wir brauchen doch nur mal zu unseren europäischen Nachbarn zuschauen und deren langjährige Erfahrungen mit dieser Art zu betrachten. Abschließend möchte ich darauf hinweisen das die Verbreitungsgebiete von Lebewesen immer im Wandel sind. Wer künstliche Grenzen bilden möchte ist beispielsweise vergleichbar mit jemanden der sich der Wahrung der Deutschen Sprache widmet obwohl sich Sprache immer im Wandel befindet. Sysiphus läst Grüßen. Man sollte frei von Emotionen an eine so realitätsbezogene Problematik rangehen.


----------



## herrm (2. Januar 2004)

Schaut nach Spanien,da gibts Wels,Zander Schwarzbarsch in grossen Mengen.Keine Art hat die andere verdrängt. Der eine 
frisst den andern und es sind immer noch genug davon vorhanden.Die Natur regelt es von selbst,vor ca. fünf Jahren gab es
im Mequinenza-Stausee fast keine Lauben mehr,aber eine unmenge Zander,die Zander wurden immer schwächer,verhungerten. Zander von 98cm 6 Pfund. Die waren am Rücken so schmal wie ein Brassen.Der Zanderbestand ging
erheblich zurück,nur die stärksten überlebden. In den kommenden
Jahren erholte sich der Laubenbestand und auch die Zander sind
wieder normal abgewachsen.Heute kannst du bei einem guten Angeltag zwei Mann im Boot mit Gufi 50 Stück fangen.Der Schwarzbarsch wird in Spanien geschützt,voriges Jahr war es veboten Schwarzbarsche zu entnehmen,da der Zander und Wels
den Schwarzbarsch auch nicht verachten.


----------



## Barben Fischer (2. Januar 2004)

mir ist auch der ebro und er luganer see bekannt als gewässer, allerdings hat der luganer see( das ist der den till gesagt hat, im tessin) auch nicht gerade riesen bestand...ein spezi fing in 3 tagen 6 schwarzbarsche....hab ich gehört


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Februar 2004)

Das Einbringen von Schwarzbarschen in fremde Ge3wässer ist ein sehr komplexes thema, welches auf keinen Fall pauschalisiert werden und noch weniger Gewässer in Deutschland mit span. Gewässern verglichen werden sollten. Faktoren wie klimatische Verhältnisse, Größe und überhaupt die Beschaffenheit des Gewässers müssen bei Behandlung eines solchen themas berücksichtigt werden. Ich selbst war schon in Florida und Kanada und habe dort Sternstunden bei der Fischerei auf LARGEMOUTHBASS und SMALLMOUTHBASS erlebt und die Kämpfe an kleiner, feiner Spinnrute waren mit die fantstischsten Drills, die man als Angler erlebebn kann. Ich kann nur soviel zu dem Vorschlag sagen, nur die SMALLMOUTHBASS hier einzuführen: Zunächst werden sie keine allzugroßen Fische in das Maul bekommen, aber mit wachsender Größe werden sie so gefräßig und aggressiv wie ihre Verwandten sein...
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Interesierter (8. Februar 2004)

Der Besatz ist doch laut gängigen Fischereigesetzen der Länder auch garnicht erlaubt, nicht einheimische Fische dürfen nicht besetzt werden. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Interesierter _
> *Der Besatz ist doch laut gängigen Fischereigesetzen der Länder auch garnicht erlaubt, nicht einheimische Fische dürfen nicht besetzt werden. Oder irre ich mich da? *



Nein, Du irrst nicht!
Das ist nicht nur nicht erlaubt, das ist streng verboten und wird seit neustem empfindlichst bestraft: Nach der FFH-Richtlinie ist es nicht erlaubt, nicht-heimische Organismen zu verbreiten oder deren Verbreitung zu begünstigen!
Das ist keine Ordnungswidrigkeit, das ist eine Straftat - also Obacht!!! 

Ist mal wieder ein typischen Beispiel für Fischgeile Angler, die nix ausser ihrem Fang im Kopf haben. Leider...:v 
Leute denkt ab und zu mal über das nach, was ihr so locker raushaut - würde viel Ärger ersparen. Wegen solcher Diskussionen ist das Bild des Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit, besonders in Belangen des Naturschutzes, so negativ. Defakto ist es leider so, dass die meisten Naturschutz-vergehen an Gewässern durch den falschen Besatz von uns Anglern begangen werden... #t


----------



## Nick_A (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von FoolishFarmer _
> *Defakto ist es leider so, dass die meisten Naturschutz-vergehen an Gewässern durch den falschen Besatz von uns Anglern begangen werden... #t *



#d #d #d 

Wo hast Du denn das aufgeschnappt?!?;+ 

Junge, junge...das ist schon eine harte Unterstellung!

Woher kommen denn die ganzen Schildkröten, exotischeFische und sonstige Reptilien her? Die wurden sicher nicht von irgendwelchen Anglern in die Gewässer eingebracht!

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2004)

Nur leider (oder vielmehr gottseidank) stellen 3 Schildkröten, n kleiner Kaiman und n paar Piranhas im Rhein kein wirkliches ökologisches Problem dar. Das sind natürlich Schmankerl am Rande, aber ohne weitreichende Folgen.
Anders sieht´s da mit dem mutwillgen Besatz (in meist größeren Mengen) von Welsen, Forellen (spez. Regenbogen), und anderen Fischen inklusive Krebsen (amerik. Herkunft) und diversen Schnecken und Muscheln aus... Da kommen ganze Ökosysteme ins Wanken! :v

"Aufgeschnappt" hab ich das nirgendwo, sondern leider viel zu oft schon selbst gesehen/ erlebt/ gehört! :r  
Es gibt wenige Ausnahmen, wo die Einführung einer neuen Spezies in ein Ökosystem gutgegangen ist. 
Zumindest im limnologischen Bereich gibt es auch nur sehr wenige Beispiele, wo das z.B. ökonomische Vorteile hat, die ein solches Vorgehen rechtfertigen könnten. 

Beispiel: Der Besatz des auch als Victoria-Barsches bekannten Nilbarsch in den Assuan-Stausee und viele Staustufen des Nils. Der Nilbarsch ist eine ökologische Katastrophe für die Gewässer, da er es in wenigen Jahren geschafft hat über 40 Kleinbarsch-Arten auszurotten (heute ist der Nilbarsch der einzige Fisch in diesen Gewässern), da diese mit dem Fraßdruck nicht klarkommen konnten. Bis zur Einsetzung gab es ja keine prädatoren diesen Ausmaßes! Der einzige Vorteil der ganzen Geschichte ist halt, dass nun sehr viele Menschen vom Fischfang in der Region leben können, da der Nilbarsch quantitativ viiiel mehr hergibt. In diesem Zusammenhang könnte das als Vorteil gewertet werden, allerdings sind die 40 Kleinbarscharten für immer verloren.

Viel häufiger als das Problem mit den Prädatoren ist die Übertragung von Krankheiten durch Fischbesatz in ein Gewässer (Bauchwassersucht, Hechtpest, Frühjahrsvirämie, Forellen-Drehkrankheit, etc.).

Du siehst, die Unterstellung hat (leider, leider) Hand und Fuß! 
Da ich selber Vollblut-Angler bin, tut es doppelt weh so eine Behauptung aufzustellen. Aber Beispiele zu solchen "Vergehen" auch an heimischen Gefilden, gibt´s leider wie Sand am Meer! Aber es kann sich ja nur etwas ändern, wenn man andere mal zum Nachdenken bewegt, ne?!?


----------



## Arcanion (10. Februar 2004)

Ich glaube nicht, dass hier jemand gewissenlos ein paar Tonnen Schwarzbarsch in die Gewaesser kippen will, damit man eben mal auf Schwarzbarsch angeln kann. Die Frage war wohl eher informativ gemeint. Einige wenige (nicht einheimische) Arten wurden ja im Laufe der letzten Jahrzehnte/ Jahrhunderte erfolgreich in bestehende Oekosysteme eingebracht OHNE diese nachhaltig zu schaedigen. Die Faelle, die zu wirklichen Schaeden in den hiesigen Gewaessern fuehrten, sind entweder natuerlich durch Wanderungen nicht einheimischer Arten (z.B. Cormoran, obwohl das nicht wirklich bewiesen ist) oder wurden wie beim amerikanischen Flusskrebs im 19. Jahrhundert vom Hobbybiologen Max von Borne in die Gewaesser gekippt (dem haben wir uebrigens auch die Sonnenbarsche zu verdanken :r ). 
Ach ja: "Limnologie" beschaeftigt sich ausschliesslich mit abiotischen Aspekten der Binnengewaesser. Aus dieser Sicht werden die Gewaesser also nicht durch fremde Arten beeinflusst, es sei denn, sie kacken signifikant mehr in die Gewaesser als unsere heimischen Arten  .

Ciao

Arca

P.S. ich bin natuerlich auch kein Verfechter der "Domestizierung" fremder Arten in unsere Gewaesser, aber man sollte die Kirche schon im Dorf lassen.


----------



## til (10. Februar 2004)

Ich glaube beim Nilbarsch ist es umgekehrt, der Besatz im Viktoriasee führte dort zum Aussterben von vielen Buntbarschen. Im Nil hingegen und somit auch im Assuanstausee war er wohl schon immer heimisch.
Ich glaube aber es gibt bei uns nur sehr wenige, wenn überhaupt, Beispiele, wo eingeführte Fischarten die heimische Fauna ernsthaft gestört hätten. Demgegenüber stehen recht erfolgreiche Einführungen, wie Zander im Rhein, Karpfen fast überall, Regenbogenforelle im Bodensee die sich eigentlich niemand mehr wegdenken möchte.
Die angeblichen Verdrängungen von Bach- durch Regenbogenforelle oder von Hecht durch Zander sind ja meistens auf Veränderungen des Lebensraums zurückzuführen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2004)

*Die Limnologie beschäftigt sich nur mit abiotischen Faktoren?!?!?*

Wo bitte hast denn das her @ Arcanion?!? Die Limnologie beschäftigt sich sehr wohl auch mit den biotischen Einflüssen, ebenso wie mit allen aquatischen Lebewesen selbst! Das kann ich Dir aus erster Hand erzählen (Teil meines Studiums)! Ist ja auch bekannt als Gewässerökologie - Lehre von den Zusammenhängen zwischen den belebten (biot.) und unbelebten (abiot.) Faktoren des Süßwassers (war jetzt nur ne sehr grobe Def.). 
Btw: Das Wort *Domestifikation* passt in diesem Zusammenhang auch nicht ganz - oder sind Deine Sonnenbarsche handzahm?!? 

Habe ja jetzt auch nicht sagen wollen, dass grundsätzlich alles was von Anglern gemacht wird falsch ist. Und ich unterstelle auch niemandem absichtlich irgendwelche Biotope zerstören zu wollen.
Es geht mir nur darum, dass man mal anfängt nachzudenken (z.B. in einem solchen Forum) über das was man tut, bevor man aus purer Trophäenjagd/ Jagdtrieb o.ä. nachher Fehler macht.
Das haben schon soooo viele gemacht, das man ja irgendwann mal draus lernen könnte! :b 
Und die Ausrede, es wären die Hobbybiologen gewesen gilt längst auch nicht immer. Wer wirft denn Jahr für Jahr tonnenweise Fische in unsere Gewässer? Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass in dem Wasser mit dem die Fische kommen, oder auch an den Fischen selbst noch andere Organismen sein können, außer dem Angelfisch!?! Was glaubst Du denn wie die Dreikantmuschel (Dreissena ploymorpha) sich in so vielen Gewässern breitmachen konnte???

@ til:
Aber diese von Dir erwähnten "erfolgreichen" Einführungen, sind auch nur für den Angler als Zielgruppe interessant. Gibt genug Beispiele dafür: Die Einführung des Karpfens hat in vielen Gewässer zur Verdrängung der Schleie geführt. Die älteren Angler heulen dann häufig rum "früher hatten wir soo viele Schleien - alle weggefressen!" Meist liegt es aber nicht am Raubfisch-/ Kormoranbestand, sondern an der Nahrungskonkurrenz durch den sehr viel größeren Karpfen.
Oder z.B., wo der Besatz von Forellen zur Vernichtung von Kleinfischbeständen (Moderlieschen, Schneider, etc.) geführt hat, da die Gewässer einer so hohen Dichte an Räubern (die ja nicht natürlich ist) nicht gewachsen waren. Klar, den Angler kratzt das wenig, da er die Winzlinge eh nie gefangen hätte. *Aber ist das deswegen vertretbar???*
Oftmals sind es Zusammenhänge in den Biotopen, die wir Angler gar nicht wirklich wahrnehmen. Aber sollten wir nicht für unsere Gewässer voll verantwortlich sein? Auch im Bezug auf die Dinge, die nicht primär unseren Angelerfolg sichern!?


----------



## Arcanion (10. Februar 2004)

Vorsicht: verwechsle bitte nicht Gewaesser-Oekologie, bzw. Hydrobiologie mit Limnologie!!
Ich hatte Limnologie auch einige Zeit lang mit diversen Praktika belegt. Natuerlich werden in der
Limnologie die Wechselwirkungen von biotischen und abiotischen Faktoren beleuchtet( z.B. Energie-Transport-Reaktions-Modell,
Sauerstoff-/ Nitrathaushalte etc.pp); Du wirst jedoch
schwerlich eine Limnologische Untersuchung finden, bei denen Fische und deren Populationen eine groessere Rolle spielen.
Das ist Aufgabe anderer biologischer Fachgebiete (s.o.). Vielmehr werden in erster Linie Guetebestimmungen von
Binnengewaessern angestellt, auch anhand von biodiversitaet, z.B. der Saprobienindexbestimmung in 
Fliessgewaessern (Fische sind da im Uebrigen auch kein Indikatororganismus). Von daher fand ich den Begriff einfach a bissl aus dem 
Zusammenhang gerissen. 

Aber ich sehe, ich komme mal wieder vom eigentlichen Thema ab. Das komische Wort "Domestifikation" hab ich im Duden nicht gefunden:
" Do|mes|ti|zie|rung,  die; -, -en: Domestikation." Wegen dem Wortspiel, "fuer Angler handzahm machen" hatte ich es auch in "" gesetzt.  
Oh, das war ja auch nicht das Thema... ach ja, die Einfuehrung von Schwarzbarschen: Bin ich sowieso dagegen.
#h 

Ciao

Arca


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2004)

Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns... zumindest was die Schwarzbarsche betrifft! :q

Aber bei der Limnologie muss ich Dir vehement wiedersprechen:
Verwechseln tu ich das sicherlich nicht, dennoch ist die Limnologie nicht nur auf die abiotischen Zusammenhänge (wie Stoffkreisläufe u.ä.) fixiert, sondern geht weit darüber hinaus!
Der angesprochene Saprobienindex z.B. wird ermittelt anhand von den sog. Fischnährtierchen, ist in keinster Weise abiotisch und DAS Werkzeug der Limnologie schlechthin (wenngleich es nur an Fließgewässern funktioniert)! Auch der BSB5 - eine weitere Entwicklung der Limnologie - ist eindeutig biotischer Natur!
Ich habe nie gesagt, das es sich speziell um Fische drehen muss, ein Beispiel wo es sich aber um Fische (und deren Populationscharakteristika) dreht, kann man mit Leichtigkeit finden: *Eine eindeutige Untersuchung, bei der Fische als Indikatoren gelten, ist die Klassifizierung von Gewässern nach FFH-Richtlinien!!!* Nur handelt es sich dabei eben meistens nicht um die typischen Angelfische, da diese i.d.R. eben durch Angler überall anzutreffen sind und daher in keinster Weise Indikatoreignung aufweisen.
--> Wie schon gesagt, man sollte als Angler auch mal über seinen (Fisch-)Horizont hinausblicken können!

BTW:
Wir können gerne einen neuen Fred zu Gewässergütebestimmungs-Varianten und Formen aufmachen. Das sprengt hier eindeutig den Rahmen. Aber ich glaube, da bin ich ganz fit - allein schon durch meine Diplom-Arbeit (betrifft genau diese Thematik)! :m

Domestikation beschreibt lediglich die durch den Menschen beeinflusste Entwicklung diverser Wildtiere zu Haustieren! Domestizierte Tiere sind z.B. Kühe wie das Schwarz-Buntvieh, die aus ihrer Ursprungsform (in Herden ziehende Mega-Herbivoren) durch den Menschen (durch Zucht) zu Milchmaschienen umgewandelt wurden.
Im Zusammenhang mit der Verbreitung nicht-heimischer Fischarten, macht dieser begriff also relativ wenig Sinn!


----------



## Arcanion (10. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von FoolishFarmer _
> *
> Der angesprochene Saprobienindex z.B. wird ermittelt anhand von den sog. Fischnährtierchen, ist in keinster Weise abiotisch und DAS Werkzeug der Limnologie schlechthin (wenngleich es nur an Fließgewässern funktioniert)!
> *


Sach ich doch oben #t 
Aber nochmal ganz kurz zurueck zum Index: Du sagst, er funktioniert nur in Fliessgewaessern? Ich dachte, er wird ausschliesslich in Fliessgewaessern verwendet, weil dort durch Stroemung keine schluessigen Messwerte zu erwarten sind?! Im stehenden Gewaesser wird er nur nicht verwendet, weil dort die gaengigen Parameter (Sauerstoff, Nitrat, Co2 usw.) in der Stagnationsphase stabil sind. Der Saprobienindex ist doch eine sehr ungenaue Methode im Vergleich zu der in stehenden Gewaessern (hab's mal an der Ahr von der Quelle bis zur Muendung in den Rhein durchgefuehrt). 

Aber egal: bevor ich Deinem gefaehrlichen Halbwissen weiterhin mit meinem begegne (
:m ) schliesse ich den "Fred" fuer mich. Ich sehe, Du kommst aus der naeheren Umgebung. Vielleicht sollten wir mal dir Ruten schwingen und ueber  etwas dikutieren, von dem wir wirklich nix verstehen: dem Angeln :g 

Ciao

Arca


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2004)

Ich denke, die Idee klingt doch ganz gut! Schau mal ruhig bei uns vorbei am See! (siehe auch Signatur).

Thema Saprobienindex:
Dafür muss man zunächst mal grundsätzlich zwischen stehendem und fließendem Gewässer und zwischen chemischer und biologischer Analyse trennen!
Saprobienindex = biologisch -> am Fließgewässer im Einsatz
Warum das nicht am See funktioniert? Zum einen, weil fast kein See wie ein andere ist, und Flüsse/ Bäche/ usw. sich sehr oft gleichen; zum anderen weil ein Fließgewässer sich chemisch viel zu schnell verändert, wie Du schon richtig sagtest!
Stehende Gewässer sind für den Saprobienindex nicht geeignet, weil sich der Gewässergrund (und die für den Sap-Index herangezogenenen Organismen sind ja überwiegend Benthal-Organismen) auf 10m Strecke in einem See schon viel zu stark ändern kann. Da findet man dann auf wenigen Metern oft Kiesgrund neben Schlammkuhlen, die jeweils unterschiedlichste Organismen beherbergen (Und Indikatoren der Gruppen 1 und 4 in gleichen Anhäufungen auf einem Quadratmeter zu finden, macht den Saprobienindex unmöglich, da dann der S-Wert nicht erfüllt wird!).
Im Fließgewässer ist natürlich in der Praxis auch nicht jeder Meter wie der andere, aber es bilden sich keine größeren Ablagerungen und keine Bodenbildungsprozesse, da die Strömung dies nicht zulässt. Zumindest jedoch theoretisch sind viel größere Abschnitte im Bachbett gleichermaßen gestaltet und beherbergen daher auch die gleichen Organismen.

Die chemische Analyse gibt in Fließgewässern wiederum nur Momentanaufnahmen wieder und lässt keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf zB. Vergiftungsfälle zu, da diese binnen weniger Tage meist schon weggespült sind. Um diese dann noch nachweisen zu können, nimmt man Bioorganismen zur Hilfe, die chemische Stofe entweder speichern, oder wo gleich ganze Generationen einer Art nicht mehr nachweisbar sind!
Im See wiederrum kann man chemische Ereignisse in aller Regel sehr lange im Wasser und später immer noch im Sediment nachweisen!

Soviel noch eben zu den Unterschieden.


----------

